# Rays



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got some freshwater rays in, any keeper advice people can give me for them?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

What species Dan?

Mason


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

species dependant, we talking freshwater?
If so, motoros are easy to keep...others taking a bit of care.
obviously sand is a must, and most prefer a low pH level.
Width of the tank is essential.
Feed on frozen fish, though they will take bloodworms, krill etc..


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Mez said:


> species dependant, we talking freshwater?
> If so, motoros are easy to keep...others taking a bit of care.
> obviously sand is a must, and most prefer a low pH level.
> Width of the tank is essential.
> Feed on frozen fish, though they will take bloodworms, krill etc..


shelfish too, prawns etc always go down well 

Mason


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry, i forgot to say.

I have the proper name written somewhere but for now all i was told is that they are "common freshwater rays" and given a rough description on how to keep them.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

soft water is not always a must my mate has breeding pairs of motoro and mantella's (spelling ) these are kept in hard water and both have breed over last 2 years ...the last lot born a couple of months ago so the mantella is mum to 4 youngsters . bloodworm is fine for youngsters but try to introduce small bits of muscle.krill,smelt as well. it is also great to get them to hand feed from young


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

how big do fresh water rays get?


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

about the same size as lizards.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

That can depend on species, motoro's can be about 2ft in diametre, or there abouts, i have seen them much bigger though, one at 4ft!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

that was my point.
Dan, find the species dude, or at least tell us what it looks like...is it black with orange spots? even an RRP would be helpful dude.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

bump as im curious.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

What species are they? Ive just cycled a tank for rays, got nothing in it at the moment because we are looking for the right ones!! Ive kept them before in very hard Manchester water so i wouldnt of thought soft water was that high on the list of needs.

Would rays be ok if kept with an Mbu puffer?a bit general considering i dont know what species ill be keeping i know but i wouldnt mind one and dont have space for another tank :biteme:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry for the delayed response, i forgot to check for more replies.

They are reticulated rays (_Potamotrygon reticulatus_)


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Teacup rays.

They are one of the smaller stingray species usually 12-15" disk.

6'x3' min tank size


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

pics please!!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

"W.T.P" - it's funny you mention a puffer. I was looking to get a nice "middle" dweller to go in with them but i haven't decided on anything as of yet.

Now i have pulled my finger out and told you what they are if someone could reccomend possible tank mates it's be apreciated.

Please don't start listing common stuff though, i'd only be interested in rare or unusual tank mates.

Tank size is "big enough" (lol) - its a corner unit side lengths are 4.5' with a bowed front and just under 3 feet deep (top to bottom).


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd like rays one day, funky things..

if anyone wants a monster tank, i have one that i would sell.. it would up to the buyer to move the git though.. its 6x2widex3deep.. and weighs a tonne!

N


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Get a red aro
Hmm...see you're saying rare, but nothing is really rare these days with decent contacts, which you evidently have (pulchellus is thriving with 1.1 others!), how about a siamese tigerfish? Jardini arows? im not a fan of puffers, they look deformed and always look to have clamped fins but thats actually how they are..
i think a school of Pike Tetras would be good, they hit a good size, aka Freshwater Barracuda,







- they get a good size.
Me, personally, would go for a large pair of Jeff Rapps midas cichlids, but they're everywhere. 
ps the pike tetras eat anything half the size of them. this includes oscars, as i found out.


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't house one with a mbu, Yhey can be quite aggresive and like to rest on the bottom alot which might bother the ray, You could try knife fish, Tiger fish,


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

or garfish.
knife fish are boring, unless you get an adult BGK..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Quite like the look of those pike tetras ?!?!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, they get big and the teeth look bigger than mine - im sure you'd be able to aquire some, they are pack hunters and will chase down, rip apart or consume their meal whole. they also eat anything..really ace fish, fast too.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, i forgot to check for more replies.
> 
> They are reticulated rays (_Potamotrygon reticulatus_)



hehehe 

reticulatus rays. 

should have known :lol: 

you can get reticulated giraffes too  

sami


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why not keep a silver arrowana in with a freshwater ray? you'd have the room. and the arrowana will be always active. they both like the same water and both are impressive. they won't compete.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

silver aros are everywhere, i did mention the red ones :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mez said:


> silver aros are everywhere, i did mention the red ones :whistling2:


my bad...great minds think alike!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> hehehe
> 
> reticulatus rays.
> 
> ...


LOL, there are reticulated tree frogs too but i didnt like those so we got rid.

I'd like to go through all the retics but something like a giraffe will have to wait until my kids are older - never been one for horse like creatures but my youngest loves them.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Rays are great sorry havnt read whole thread how big of a tank is it as you can get a Giraffe Catfish and also can get a dwarf Giraffe Catfish _Anaspidoglanis macrostoma_ that only gets to 9" there are a peacefull fish and have such personaltites!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Claire, nice suggestions. Aren't dwarf giraffe catfish burrowers though? ideally i want a "swimmer" rather than a "hider"


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you see your problem any small fish will become dinner, and anything big E.G red tails, tigers will hunt the rays or will get stung by the rays, i think your best bet is to go for high levels, so maybe something like large silver barbs, silver dollars, pacus, arrorwanas, Lg angel fish, stuff that is never going to come to the bottom, just don't go for chiclids as that would end in tears


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

a stingray, teacup, would cerainly NOT try to eat a pair of large central american cichlids, it would more than likely stay burrowed often and get bullied to crap.
Red tails get bigger than the tank itself..


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Keep away from ,girraffes tried 2 with rays they end up attacking the rays
, i tried alsorts of different fish with rays and to be honest, i would stick none terratorial fish , pacus will take the tail of the ray , aro's are good but not jardini as these are evil when bigger, cichlids are ok as long as they dont breed i had a shoal of uaru , they were perfect till they spawned..Dats are good also...Rays are not agressive and easily bullied, dont be fooled by the fact i has a sting , it wont use it unless prvoked or you do what i did and tried to feed with metal forceps , they cant stand metal it sends hem nuts messes with the elecric field they find food with with..


----------

